
An End-To-End Sales Stack for Non-Salespeople - sauldcosta
https://medium.com/@scosta/an-end-to-end-sales-stack-for-non-salespeople-e2856aca96aa#.pphv6nt5t
======
avelis
Self managing all those services over time can become unwieldy. one would
really need to nail down a workflow. There is also cost to use those services.
However, ff it truly is B2B then the cost won't likely matter much.

